# Netzwerk mit Laptop erstellen ohne Internet oder Router



## sereksim (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo pcgh-Community,

Letztens habe ich versucht, mit einem Freund über ein WLAN-Netzwerk im Multiplayer zu spielen, was leider absolut nicht funktioniert hat.
Ich befinde mich zurzeit in Südamerika und habe daher kein Internet zuhause, also keinen Router und gar nichts. 
Ohne Internet (oder Router) scheint es aber wohl standardmäßig in Windows nicht vorgesehen zu sein, Netzwerke zu erstellen... 

Gibt es diesbezüglich vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die wir bisher einfach übersehen haben? Es geht ja nur darum, Spiele, wie z.B. bei einer LAN-Party, ohne Internet im Multiplayer spielen zu können.

Wir benutzen beide Laptops mit Windows 10 64-bit, einmal einen Asus N551JK und einmal einen Samsung Serie 5 550P7C T0A.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
sereksim


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Oktober 2018)

Wenn beide Geräte einen RJ-45 Anschluss haben (wovon in der Regel auszugehen ist), dann könnt ihr euch mit einem sogenannten Crossover-Kabel miteinander verbinden. Einfach mal googlen, wo man das bei dir kaufen kann. Dann könnt ihr "netzwerken"


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2018)

Noch nie unter Win10 gemacht, aber unter Win7 / 8 hats so funktioniert.
Jedoch mussten je nachdem die Windowsfirewall etc. deaktiviert werden.

Windows 10: Hotspot einrichten


----------



## guss (29. Oktober 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wenn beide Geräte einen RJ-45 Anschluss haben (wovon in der Regel auszugehen ist), dann könnt ihr euch mit einem sogenannten Crossover-Kabel miteinander verbinden. Einfach mal googlen, wo man das bei dir kaufen kann. Dann könnt ihr "netzwerken"



Aktuelle Netzwerkkarten sollten normalerweise kein spezielles Crossover  Kabel mehr benötigen, d.h. Du kannst auch ein ganz normales Netzkabel  verwenden.


----------



## NatokWa (29. Oktober 2018)

Im zweifelsfall einen DHCP-Client installieren welcher IP-Adressen bereitstellt . Windoof kann das zwar auch selbst , ist aber recht umständlich wenns nicht von selbst klappt .

BTW: Sind nahezu alle Netzwerkkabel die man so zu kaufen kriegt "Patchkabel" auch Twisted-Pair oder Crossover genannt . Router und co. erkennen das seit geraumer Zeit und schalten entsprechend um .


----------



## sereksim (30. Oktober 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wenn beide Geräte einen RJ-45 Anschluss haben (wovon in der Regel auszugehen ist), dann könnt ihr euch mit einem sogenannten Crossover-Kabel miteinander verbinden. Einfach mal googlen, wo man das bei dir kaufen kann. Dann könnt ihr "netzwerken"



Danke für den Tipp, an eine Verbindung via LAN-Kabel haben wir auch schon gedacht, wir hatten nur gehofft, es würde vielleicht auch mit WLAN gehen. 
Die Funktion, einen Hotspot zu erstellen, ist ja unter Windows auch gegeben, aber scheinbar funktioniert das nur mit Internet... 




taks schrieb:


> Noch nie unter Win10 gemacht, aber unter Win7 / 8 hats so funktioniert.
> Jedoch mussten je nachdem die Windowsfirewall etc. deaktiviert werden.
> 
> Windows 10: Hotspot einrichten



Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen und versuchen



guss schrieb:


> Aktuelle Netzwerkkarten sollten normalerweise kein spezielles Crossover  Kabel mehr benötigen, d.h. Du kannst auch ein ganz normales Netzkabel  verwenden.


 
👌🏾



NatokWa schrieb:


> Im zweifelsfall einen DHCP-Client installieren welcher IP-Adressen bereitstellt . Windoof kann das zwar auch selbst , ist aber recht umständlich wenns nicht von selbst klappt .
> 
> BTW: Sind nahezu alle Netzwerkkabel die man so zu kaufen kriegt "Patchkabel" auch Twisted-Pair oder Crossover genannt . Router und co. erkennen das seit geraumer Zeit und schalten entsprechend um .



Wie erstelle ich denn manuell einen DHCP-Client? 😅
Außerdem, zu deinem "BTW": Das heißt, wie oben bereits geschrieben wurde, dass ich einfach ein normales LAN-Kabel kaufen kann und unsere Laptops (Router gibt es nicht) das dann erkennen?


----------



## guss (30. Oktober 2018)

Über einen DHCP Client würde ich nicht weiter nachdenken. Zur Not vergibst Du einfach zwei feste IPs und gut ist 10.10.10.1 und 10.10.10.2 oder wie auch immer. Ja die Netzkarten erkennen was das für ein Kabel ist und bauen sich daraus das passende selbst zusammen. Das nennt sich laut auto-crossover.


----------



## Stockmann (12. November 2018)

Wenn beide WLAN haben (und die Treiber das unterstützen)  , geht es recht easy.

CMD öffnen (mit Admin Rechten)


```
netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=hier-name-für-das-wlan-eingeben key=hier_passwort_ausdecken
```
dann starten mit:

```
netsh wlan start hostednetwork
```
und beenden mit:

```
netsh wlan stop hostednetwork
```

Alternativ einfach die Sachen in den Editor kopieren und als .bat abspeichern.

DHCP wird dabei automatisch von Windows bereitgestellt.

Erklärung:
set = die Parameter editieren 
WLAN = Adapter
start = zum starten des WLAN Netzwerkes
stop = zum beenden des WLAN Netzwerkes

alternativ:
"netsh wlan set" eingeben und bestätigen, dann werden die parameter aufgelistet.
Das geht genauso mit:
netsh help (und bestätigen)
netsh wlan (und bestätigen)


PS: Nicht vergessen Windows Firewall zu deaktivieren (oder zu konfigurieren)


----------



## sereksim (1. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Es hat zwar leider nicht funktioniert, aber wir haben es dann über einen Handyhotspot zum laufen bekommen


----------

